# How good is 115k + Super salary for Sydney?



## indianium (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello friends,

I've been offered a job in Sydney (Senior Java programmer) and I'm planning to move to Sydney in a couple of months. The salary offered is roughly:

Fixed: 115k
Super: 9k
Bonus: 9k

My wife and mother will be accompanying me and won't be taking up a job. The company is located in Sydney CBD and I'm planning to live in north Sydney (Chatswood or surrounding suburbs). Do you guys feel this salary is enough for us to be able to live comfortably?

Also, with an experience of 9 years in programming, do you think this is a decent offer?

Thanks


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

That sounds a nice package man.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

CHOMP on it. It's pretty good for starters!

Are you onshore?




indianium said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Sydney (Senior Java programmer) and I'm planning to move to Sydney in a couple of months. The salary offered is roughly:
> 
> ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

chennaiite said:


> CHOMP on it. It's pretty good for starters!
> 
> Are you onshore?


lolzz.starters?? i am working in melbourne from last few years and can easily say its pretty good for even techies who have 8-10 years of local experience, specially in current job market. it must be a very specialized role or might be your previous client with whom you worked before extensively.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*awesome !!*



indianium said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Sydney (Senior Java programmer) and I'm planning to move to Sydney in a couple of months. The salary offered is roughly:
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy;
Many Many congrats -
This is a great package ...... no doubt about it.

This is a SALARY package even people who have migrated about 1 year back and managed to get local work exp; would really wish for


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm wondering how much tax he'd end up paying :rolleyes2:


----------



## indianium (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! So, it seems it should be sufficient for me, my wife and my mother to comfortably live in Sydney.

I'm still waiting for the 457 visas for all of us. Hopefully, I'll move by next month!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

indianium said:


> Thanks a lot guys! So, it seems it should be sufficient for me, my wife and my mother to comfortably live in Sydney.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 457 visas for all of us. Hopefully, I'll move by next month!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Please tell us if your mother was part of your PR application or you chose some other visa category for her?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

anything above 100k is always good . congrats.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

anything more than $120,000 per year is consider as premium package


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

verynewuser said:


> Please tell us if your mother was part of your PR application or you chose some other visa category for her?


Remember that the original post in this thread was made in September 2014. At that time, a parent could be a dependent of an applicant.

Since November 2016, that is no longer the case, and a parent can NOT be included in an application: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------

